# Spielen unter Linux > Emulatoren für Spiele >  SoF2 MP Tets

## Renegade

Hi!

Hab Soldier of Fortune installiert und hat auch alles super
geklappt.
Nur leider werden im Spiel die Texturen nicht richtig oder 
garnicht angezeigt. Meistens sind nur graue Flächen zu
erkenne, die das Spiel unspielbar machen. Die Figuren
kann man einigermaßen erkennen, von weitem aber nicht unterscheiden.

Wäre nett wenn jmd die Lösung zu dem Prob kennt.

----------

